# just bought a used truck with plow, now what? :)



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi all, I have never plowed before in my life, and I just purchased a truck with a plow for my own personal use, family driveways bascially. It is a 1993 ford f250 XL reg cab with leaf springs in the front. I am assuming the original owner bought the truck with plowing in mind. It has a 7 1/2 foot Fisher plow with the joystick for the the hydraulics. The plow is a bit on the rusty side, so I planned on painting it and doing maintenance on it before I cover it for the summer. I have no idea what model plow it is. So how would I go about getting parts if needed? Also any advice for paining ( type of paint, primer, prep) and what to do maintenance wise Would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Does is say Speed Caster or Minute Mount on the plow?


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't see any writing on the plow except the fisher logo on the back and 2 different labels. I think I have pics of the labels. I will take pics tomorrow of the plow if you think it will help.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ny65;1281830 said:


> I don't see any writing on the plow except the fisher logo on the back and 2 different labels. I think I have pics of the labels. I will take pics tomorrow of the plow if you think it will help.


Yes, pleas post the pictures. Does the whole head hear unit come off the truck or does just the blade come off?


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

*here are the pics of the plow.*

http://img43.imageshack.us/i/img2011042800087.jpg/
http://img838.imageshack.us/i/img2011042800088.jpg/
http://img90.imageshack.us/i/img2011042900089.jpg/
http://img692.imageshack.us/i/img2011042900090.jpg/
http://img807.imageshack.us/i/img2011042900091.jpg/
http://img24.imageshack.us/i/img2011042900092.jpg/

This is what comes off the truck. Lights and kydraulic lift stay on the truck.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ny65;1281947 said:


> http://img24.imageshack.us/i/img2011042900092.jpg/
> 
> This is what comes off the truck. Lights and hydraulic lift stay on the truck.


That's a 7.5' Fisher Speed Caster. It's refered to as a Quik Switch. They are pretty simple and there isn't much to go wrong with them. But, if you did need parts you could find most parts for it at a Fisher dealer or a auto parts store. As far as paint gos I wouln't get to worked up about buying special paint if it was me. Since Speed Casters arn't in high demand it's not worth alot. Don't get me wrong it's great plow but, it's just nothing that's realy worth getting it compleatly repainted.


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Mercer thanks for the quick reply. The painting is more to keep it from rusting further. I figured I would hit it with a wirewheel for the flaky spots then some rustoleum primer and finish off with a bright yellow paint. I am also going to buy some fluid film to coat the hydraulic pistons. It is not going to be getting heavy use, just friends and family within a 10 block area. I just want to make it last. Any maintenance tips you can give would be appreciated.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ny65;1282027 said:


> Hi Mercer thanks for the quick reply. The painting is more to keep it from rusting further. I figured I would hit it with a wirewheel for the flaky spots then some rustoleum primer and finish off with a bright yellow paint. I am also going to buy some fluid film to coat the hydraulic pistons. It is not going to be getting heavy use, just friends and family within a 10 block area. I just want to make it last. Any maintenance tips you can give would be appreciated.


That sounds like a good idea. Just get rid of that rust and paint the unpainted spots and you should be good.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

yea mercer pretty much hit it on the head. about the only thing paint is going to do is look better. Sunrise yellow...made by rustoleum...is the closet that i can find to fisher yellow without paying the price of fisher. Thats what i painted mine with and you really cant tell to much difference from factory. Probably just replace hoses and keep up on fluid change and the thing will last a lifetime. As far as getting parts for it i would get hoses from a parts store but you can find most anything else from junkyards. and it will be a heck of alot cheaper.


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Guys, I appreciate the input. My brother inlaw was over this weekend to give me a hand positioning the plow so I can scrape and paint. He is a little more thorough than I am. Which is a good thing. He said let's do it really well trhis time, so it will only need minor m,ainrtenance in the future. So now the plow is completely disassembled in my driveway. I have like 47 parts including pins and bolts.  But it's a good thing because all the cotter pins that hold the pins in place for the part that attaches to the spring were completely rusted out. better to find this out now, than when I am plowing. I bought the sunrise yellowfor the front of the plow, and black for the back and the mount. I also bought the rustoleum rust reformer. I will hit all the rust spots with that prior to priming. By the time I am done it should look almost new. Any suggestions on how to scrape the springs? they seem really bad. I was going to tap them with a hammer to chip off the loose stuff then hit it them with a wire wheel. It's going to be tough with that bar going down the center though. As always i am open to suggestions from youguys. Thanks again.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If you have an air compresor you should get a needle gun. They work great for removing rust and old paint.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd just buy new trip springs instead of trying to make yours look like new. They are not expensive.


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I don't have a compressor. I wish I did. It would make a lolt of things simpler.  According to mercer_me this is a speed csaster. I went to Fisher site but could not find parts for it. Any suggestions? I figure I have a whole day just trying to get the rust off the springs. If theyt are cheap enough, i will replace them. This way i get the job done quicker. Also any suggestions on hardware. For the nuts, bolts, cotter pins. Steel, galvanized, stainless. My real objective is to do it well now, then only light maintenance for the rest of the plows life. I find it is easier to maintain than to have to restore. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You can get alot of parts for Speed Casters in junk yards depending on where your located. What state are you in. Stainless hardware is the best way to go IMO.


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

I live in NY state. Suffolk county. I already bought stainless haerdware for the snowfoil. I guess I should go stainless on the cotter pins. Those are kinda important.


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Finally done !*

I want to thank everyone that helped me out. Especially, Mercer_Me, Tracy89 and Cat 245me. You gentlemen gave me the insight I needed to get this job plow refurbished. I am attaching a few pics. I sanded and treated the rust, painted it sunrise yellow, replaced all the hardware with stainless and gave it a good healthy dose of FluidFilm. Everything appears to be working right now, But I am sure I will be back looking for help the minute something breaks.  Thanks again for all the help. It really was needed and appreciated.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks like it came out great!!! Good Job!!!!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

You got that baby looking new. Great job. I thought you were going to paint the back of the blade black? Regardless, it looks great the way it is. 

So what did you pay for the truck and plow if you don't mind telling?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

A word of caution: typical SS hardware is really only equivalent to Grade 2 strength-wise. I would stick with Grade 8 zinc-plated hardware.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I think there is something missing, I think there is supposed to be a new Fisher decal on there. Oh and don't forget the blade guides.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

JohnnyU;1389921 said:


> A word of caution: typical SS hardware is really only equivalent to Grade 2 strength-wise. I would stick with Grade 8 zinc-plated hardware.


This is solid advise. SS isn't near strong enough and can snap very easy in frigid cold weather. As Johnny mentioned, grade 8 is the way to go. Might consider swapping out the SS hardware for grade 8's.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

X2 on stainless hardware strength-for minor things with low stress it is ok, but it's not nearly as strong as grade 5 or 8.


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

You guys are killing me.  I have 316 stainless hardware for the snofoil and all cotter pins. I have 18-8 for the cutting edge (I could not find 316), and galvanized for the trip springs. (because if i order one more thing for this truck my wife is going to divorce me........hmmmmmm) I wish someone had told me before I bought it. I want to do it right. Let me know if you think i should change any of that hardware. Also I am not in Minnesota. I don't see 0 temps too often In Long Island. As for the blade guides please refer to above trip spring comment.  Actually I am looking for ones that I like with the stud mount. I don't want black, I think that would be hard to see. If anyone has suggestions please let me know. I did not paint the back of the plow black because it was more of a where do I stop kind of thing. But looking at my pics I probably could have done EVERYTHING behind the moldboard. Maybe next spring. As far as what I paid for the truck, I got it for $3500 with the plow, extra pump motor, and extra snofoil and dump bed. The only thing it needs is an oil pan and dipstick (being held together by silicone) and freeze plug is leaking enough to make me smell it and make me worry. Other than that it runs like a top. Some other advice I could use. Since I was able to clean up the existing snofoil, I have no use for the new one. It is brand new never installed. I have it posted on Craigslist for $275. Is that a fair price? I have seen prices online from $250 to $400 new. Thanks again for all your help guys. If i do not post till after the holidays, I wish everyone a Happy and Healthy Holiday!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I would just use it at this point. If the SS hardware breaks, replace with grade 8. 

Happy Holidays


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I'd pick up some new cutting edge bolts next time you are in town. I've snapped quite a few of those, even in Gr5 variety.


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

You guys are right. I am going to pick up some grade 8 galvanized hardware and replace as they break. Come next season when I prep the plow, I will swap them all out. I did not put the Fisher decals back on out of laziness. I don't want to have to paint around them in the future. Regarding the blade guides, is there a preference for color? I mean is one color better than another as far as visibility. I think the Fisher black would be hard to see. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

great job, it looks awesome!!


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Very good job on the plow. Truck looks good too. What motor is in that and did you find that on craigslist?


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. I found it on Craigslist last may. It has a 5.8L 351. runs smooth too.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

looks awesome when should i drop mine off so you can do it?...lol


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

The black blade guides with the yellow tips aren't as bad as you think. you have to remember that at night you have headlights to see them. You could always paint them bright colors if that's what you prefer. Also change your fluid in your tank/motor and your angle cylinders annually.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks really good, now all you need is snow. Where in Suffolk are you? I am in Sayville. If you need any plow advise, hit me up... Been doing it a while now...


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

im glad you made it look awesome and took pride in it, no matter what it is and you did not listen to the people telling you to leave it looking ******. hard to find people who take pride in their things and do things the right way anymore


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys. I appreciate the input and praise. I think I will go with the stock blade guides. I think you are right Bigrd1 they should be fine. After doing some more reading here I think I am going to take some more advice and paint the back of the plow black. I think it would be more functional and look better.  After finishing the plow you would be surprised how many family member want me to strip and paint things. So bring it by Leo, I will make it look pretty.  Also when i finished the plow a lot more of my neighbors are friendly now. They are actually warm and cordial as opposed to just a chilly "hi" . The power of a plow guess. JJ I am in Kings Park. I actually bought the truck in Sayville. Thanks for the off I will take you up on it.


----------

